# domain_not_set.invalid



## tempusfugitive (Jun 29, 2007)

What does this mean and should I be worried? I tried googling it, but I didn't understand all the tech-talk.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You have a network configuration problem somewhere. Please tell us about your setup, such as the models for your router and/or modem. Does this problem occur with more than one computer?

Also open a command window (Start > Run, type: cmd) and type the command *ipconfig /all*
Copy and paste the results here.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's not significant in a workgroup setting. If the network is working, don't worry about it.


----------



## tempusfugitive (Jun 29, 2007)

Frank4d said:


> You have a network configuration problem somewhere. Please tell us about your setup, such as the models for your router and/or modem. Does this problem occur with more than one computer?
> 
> Also open a command window (Start > Run, type: cmd) and type the command *ipconfig /all*
> Copy and paste the results here.


Sorry about the delay, I didn't realize that techguy notifications were going into my spambox.

I have a modem and router in one, an Actiontech model GT724R. I have Yahoo DSL. I only have one computer, so I can't say if the problem is localized or not. I've also been noticing that things take longer to load, although I do have internet access. Here's my ipconfig:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Heaven>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : US
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain_not_set.invalid

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : this is dangerous to post on the Internet, right?
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20f:1fff:fe5e:6a20%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.94.156.1
68.94.157.1
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 02, 2008 6:28:26
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 03, 2008 6:28:2
6 PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-F2-10-B4-EE-C2-43
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:0:f210:b4ee:c243
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-02
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.2%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Heaven>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks like a good connection to the router on that wired connection, do you still have an issue?

BTW, your MAC address is not dangerous to post.


----------



## tempusfugitive (Jun 29, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Looks like a good connection to the router on that wired connection, do you still have an issue?
> 
> BTW, your MAC address is not dangerous to post.


I'm not sure if it's related, but I've noticed that pages have been loading more slowly, and sometimes not at all if they are picture/video heavy. This is what prompted me to check out the network configuration in the first place.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's a whole different issue, you may have malware.

Please post a HijackThis 2.00.2 Log here.


----------



## tempusfugitive (Jun 29, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> That's a whole different issue, you may have malware.
> 
> Please post a HijackThis 2.00.2 Log here.


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:21:53 PM, on 9/4/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16705)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\Musicmatch Jukebox\MMDiag.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\Musicmatch Jukebox\mim.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Pidgin\pidgin.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS10
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: adzgalore - {994B5FB4-0103-44A6-B6B3-C73572B362BC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nsb268.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: cpmsky.biz browser optimizer - {BCA95E31-1FBF-4F84-8F23-1BA653007A1E} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cpmsky.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{93C3B118-685F-4E40-9888-B9DC2491614D}: NameServer = 68.94.156.1,68.94.157.1
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Defender (WinDefend) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 6552 bytes


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't see anything odd there except for a few missing files that could be cleaned up. However, moving on to the real issue...

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


----------



## tempusfugitive (Jun 29, 2007)

I have not been able to figure out how to enable pinging. Also, I have both a firewall on my computer and a router (I have a router and modem in one), so do I need to do this twice?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nope, you just need to enable it in the router.


----------



## tempusfugitive (Jun 29, 2007)

I finally figured out how to enable the pinging. In the meantime, my direct connection doesn't seem slow any longer, but I have a wireless router connected to my modem and my friend says that the wireless is slow....not sure what that's about.

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2428349


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're right, that line quality test looks pretty normal.

The wireless speed could be a lot of issues.

Some things you can try here.


Update the laptop wireless drivers to the latest version available from the laptop manufacturer.
Change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
Try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## tempusfugitive (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll try some of that. Thanks for all the help.


----------

